# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  mr o live on ppv

## jm23

looks like were gonna have a live from o this year this is from getbig 2002 Mr. Olympia Live in Per-Per-View
07/9: After years of not having the Mr. Olympia bodybuilding contest live (yes, it was done once), this year looks like the year that people will be able to watch it live! Yes, live from 7-10pm on the night of October 19th. Sources have indicated that the deal via In Demand Pay Per View is set to be completed any time now! One wonders who will be the Master of Ceremonies of this show (one rumor say that Triple H wants to come back and host the show), and who will be the narrarators for the live television feed (will it be Shawn Ray, and Mike Matarazzo again?) Hopefully, this rumor proves to be true!

----------

